# Ryobi Cordless Dethatcher



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

Finally a cordless dethatcher. Apparently $299 (includes 2 batteries + charger)

https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/46396036896

Lawn Care Nut First Look Video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b74jZthpnrQ


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

I wonder how this compares with the Greenworks 40V Dethatcher/Scarifier.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

Pricy for sure no "only tool" option either.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

The Sunjoe version is quite awesome. Just used it for the first time yesterday. The ryobi was on my radar but it has been a unicorn.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Kinda dumb not having a tool only option, but the kit cheaper than sun joe by $50 and you'll have better luck selling off the batteries.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Wish they would come out with a 40V version. It could probably use the extra power and I already have plenty of 40V batteries.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Lithium-ion-Battery-Connector-Robotics/dp/B07J17Z42R
hmmm..


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Nixnix42 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Lithium-ion-Battery-Connector-Robotics/dp/B07J17Z42R
> hmmm..


Yes, I have one of those. Use it with a 40V to 12V converter to power a trolling motor.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

I have that adapter, too. It's alright, doesn't "click" into place that well though. There are better ones on Etsy but they're also [last I looked, at least] 2-3X the price.

There are also solid Ryobi 18V battery adapters on Etsy, too, and I have a few of those as well. I used one of the 18V adapters for my kids modded PowerWheels, so that I could ditch the 2 lead-acid batteries which didn't last very long & now I can drop in any of my higher-capacity [4-6AH+] Ryobi batteries & they can drive around for an hour or so. Then I just pull [or swap] the battery, and throw it back on the charger. I did add a cheapo voltmeter to the Powerwheels dashboard, which I keep an eye on & have told my kids that when it hits X number, to let me know so I can swap it.

Note, for anyone considering adapters for Powerwheels/PW mods -- you really want to swap for a 'smarter' ESC if you're going above 12V and/or if you're using LithiumX batteries instead of lead-acid [mainly for accel/deccel, but also to avoid thrashing your gearbox/motors + theoretically safer when using LithiumX batteries].

I'd love to make my Allett 43 use 40V Ryobi packs, but the adapter above isn't "snug enough" out of the box (I have several of that exact adapter) for me to consider it as a viable way to do so -- I think the battery would "wiggle" during use and either lose contact entirely or wiggle enough to have varying levels of contact/poor contact [solveable but more work]. I also don't know if the Greenworks batteries, that my Allet takes by default, have any additional 'data/control' buses that would make a 'straight swap' more difficult to perform. I may look into it closer after it after my warranty is up, though, but I'd start by looking at the Greenworks batteries closer to see what, if any, data and/or 'control' wiring may exist -- and I'd do it in the off-season, last thing I want to do is fry on board on the Allett.

FWIW, buck converters & even adjustable 'step-down' voltage converters exist & are relatively cheap, even. Making this dethatcher run off of a 40V Ryobi battery is absolutely doable, though only with a voltage converter -- giving it the full 40V would almost surely burn the electronics & motor up quite rapidly. IMO it's not worth it, though -- 18V Ryobi batteries are pretty easy to come by, are reasonably priced, and their warranty is solid & Ryobi CS is good WRT handling warranty on failed batteries, in my experience from the few occasions I've had to call in due to a failure (they generally ship you a replacement battery over the phone & tell you to 'go recycle the old one or drop it off at any Home Depot').

If anything, the 40V batteries are the more expensive and "prized" thing to keep at their best performance -- though Ryobi is also good about warrantying them, too. That said, my failure rate is MUCH higher on 40V Ryobi batteries vs 18V (by a large margin).

My 2c.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

ADanto6840 said:


> I have that adapter, too. It's alright, doesn't "click" into place that well though. There are better ones on Etsy but they're also [last I looked, at least] 2-3X the price.


Maybe you got some of the early ones. They did have a re-design. Mine is very secure. Hasn't come loose in my bouncing boat.


----------

